# birthday gift



## smokerjim (Jan 21, 2020)

Had a birthday a few days ago, the wife surprised me with a new 10lb. lem, guess she was tired of hearing me complain about the stuffer I had.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2020)

Very nice and happy birthday!


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

I think my wife is going to cook something for mine. looks good should make bigger batches.
Richie
Belated Happy B-Day


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday   
got a good wife there!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2020)

Great gift and happy belated Birthday!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday! What a nice gift you got from your wife!!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice present. Sometimes it pays off to complain a bit!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 21, 2020)

She is a keeper Jim.

Nice present and a Happy Belated Birthday!

John


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy belated birthday! Nice gift!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2020)

Thats awesome.  I am in the hunt for a new stuffer.  Mine broke the last time I used it.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice present. Wife is a definite keeper.



Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday!! Congrats, my kinda gift


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice and happy birthday!


thanks jake, hopefully works better then my last one.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

tropics said:


> I think my wife is going to cook something for mine. looks good should make bigger batches.
> Richie
> Belated Happy B-Day


Thanks Richie, yeah she made me some steak and scallops, yeah the last one was 7lb plus ya needed two men and a boy to crank it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Happy Birthday
> got a good wife there!



thank you, yeah she treats me pretty good


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Great gift and happy belated Birthday!


thanks steve, yeah i've been looking at a new stuffer but she knew I wouldn't spend the money on one. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Happy Birthday! What a nice gift you got from your wife!!!


thanks, yeah she is thoughtful, can't wait to try it


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Nice present. Sometimes it pays off to complain a bit!


thanks Denny, yeah i'm not one that really complains to much so I guess when I do she knows something is really bugging me.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> She is a keeper Jim.
> 
> Nice present and a Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> John


thanks John, yeah she is a keeper, she's a very thoughtful person. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Happy belated birthday! Nice gift!!


Thanks, now I need to find some time to try it out. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Thats awesome.  I am in the hunt for a new stuffer.  Mine broke the last time I used it.


thanks, it sure does feel like it's well built, if your ever travelin my area let me know i'll give you my old one, if ya have a strong arm it does do the job. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Happy Birthday!


thank you sir


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice present. Wife is a definite keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, yeah she definitely takes care of me, got to say that might be the best birthday song i've heard!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Happy Birthday!! Congrats, my kinda gift


thanks jcam, yeah we usually get each other gifts that we'll actually use. thanks for the like


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jim a great gift you should break it in making her favorite sausage.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Happy Birthday Jim a great gift you should break it in making her favorite sausage.
> 
> Warren


thanks Warren, yeah I asked her what she wants first she wants more venison kielbasi or some of my smoked garlic sausage. so hopefully next week i'll have two days off to work on it for her. thanks for the like.


----------

